# Just bought a new laptop and problems already.



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi,

I just bought myself a Asus K50C for school and stuff,and I've just got it and I've barely used it.
I've only installed a few programs on it so I really don't get it.
The problem is that it runs really slow and hangs a lot.Earlier today I opened up Firefox and was trying to open up a pdf and it just hanged itself.This has happened with programs too,and I don't get why this happens.
These programs are working just fine on my desktop...

It's a brand new laptop,and already it's acting like my old one..

Does any of you have an idea of what the problem can be?


----------



## warcraft (Jul 27, 2008)

It has a celeron processor. Return it and get a Lenovo.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Most new computers come preloaded with a lot of useless programs that run in the background. If you can try to uninstall some of them that should help. Let me know if I can help you with anything


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

where did you buy this laptop?


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Invisible_girl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought myself a Asus K50C for school and stuff,and I've just got it and I've barely used it.
> I've only installed a few programs on it so I really don't get it.
> ...


Very odd, a factory fresh computer should have a minimal amount of applications and work very fast initially. Is it your internet connection?...is your laptop on a wireless router and the signals not getting through a wall? (happened to me before)

try a different internet browser like "internet explorer" instead of firefox and see if theres a difference

I have a dell inspiron 6400 laptop thats about 3 years old and it still goes strong, going to play a high end graphics game on it in a couple days(mass effect 2)

if all else is good, its just a crap laptop you bought


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

is it xp, vista or windows 7?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks everybody 
I just wanted a ok laptop for easy things like school work and internet surfing so I thought that this would do the trick.Might not be the best computer,but you would think that it could handle something like that.
If nothing works I'll return it because working on a computer that freezes every time I open up a program is going to drive me crazy,but we'll see..


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

companioncube said:


> is it xp, vista or windows 7?


Windows 7.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

you could try disabling all the fancy interface stuff because it does not have a dedicated graphics card, its running on the on-board graphics, try this
1.Open Performance Information and Tools by clicking the Start button , and then clicking Control Panel. In the search box, type Performance Information and Tools, and then, in the list of results, click Performance Information and Tools.
2.Click Adjust visual effects. If you're prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
3.Click the Visual Effects tab, click Adjust for best performance, and then click OK. (For a less drastic option, select Let Windows choose what's best for my computer.)

also check out this page http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Optimize-Windows-7-for-better-performance

firefox is quite slow these days, you could try using chrome, opera or safari. IE is not a good idea because of security issues.

also when your installing programs, right click on the setup exe and run as adminstrator. this can lead to less problems later when using the program after installation.

hope you sort it out


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

You haven't given us any details about the machine, such as hardware and OS. It could be that it is just slow because it is slow (low RAM, bad processor, slow HDD).


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=cZMemShU7l0GWVVX


----------



## sociophobic (Jan 22, 2010)

How much GB of Ram do you have? I checked for specs. but it doesn't give an exact number.
I think the problem could be Windows 7, you may want to install XP for the fastest performance, but i would try re-installing the graphics card and DirectX's latest version.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

sociophobic said:


> How much GB of Ram do you have? I checked for specs. but it doesn't give an exact number.
> I think the problem could be Windows 7, you may want to install XP for the fastest performance, but i would try re-installing the graphics card and DirectX's latest version.


Windows 7 outperforms XP in most cases, so that shouldn't be the problem.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

companioncube said:


> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=cZMemShU7l0GWVVX


Meh, the processor isn't up to much and Vista is a hog as it is. Maybe adding more ram and upgrading to 7 would improve things.


----------



## sociophobic (Jan 22, 2010)

nightrain said:


> Windows 7 outperforms XP in most cases, so that shouldn't be the problem.


I said it because i don't know how much RAM she has and if i am not wrong that laptop has "Intel® Celeron® Processor 220 : 1.2 GHz" and Windows 7 Was designed to run better on Dual core processors where as XP was designed to run on lightweight core, which means it will take like 64MB of RAM and you will be able to run applications faster. It was just a suggestion, i hope it helps. Don't get me wrong by the way, its a good laptop for school use and stuff


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

sociophobic said:


> I said it because i don't know how much RAM she has and if i am not wrong that laptop has "*Intel® Celeron® Processor 220 : 1.2 GHz*" and Windows 7 Was designed to run better on Dual core processors where as XP was designed to run on lightweight core, which means it will take like 64MB of RAM and you will be able to run applications faster. It was just a suggestion, i hope it helps. Don't get me wrong by the way, its a good laptop for school use and stuff


Wow that is a horrifically bad processor, I'm starting to think its the laptop itself now...


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I have 3GB ram.
It's working alright now and this is only going to be a secondary computer for me.I already have a good desktop..


----------



## sociophobic (Jan 22, 2010)

hm 3GB is actually good enough, i guess i fail to help  if i come up with something, i will post..


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

While in Windows press Ctrl+Alt+Del go in to Task Manager. Click on the processes tab. Please list all of the running processes.


----------

